# Added some lighting



## akjeff (Nov 23, 2021)

Added some lighting above and in the new lathe. Our local electrical supply house had a sale going this week, and scored a "high bay" LED fixture w/dimmer, and hung it above the lathe. Really brightened things up. They also had a 42" LED "task light" that replaced the one thing that didn't survive the trip up here. A 48" single tube fluorescent fixture that was tucked up in the top of the back splash. Very happy with both. Can't have too much light!


----------



## Aukai (Nov 24, 2021)

Nice...
Those Pelican coolers are heavy sumbtches


----------



## akjeff (Nov 24, 2021)

Aukai said:


> Nice...
> Those Pelican coolers are heavy sumbtches


They are indeed. But man they are bullet proof, keep ice/food for a very long time, cheaper than a Yeti, and actually made in the good old USA!


----------



## markba633csi (Nov 24, 2021)

Question: what's the story with the Dorian tool coolant control panel? Was that an aftermarket item?  
It looks original to the lathe
-Mark


----------



## akjeff (Nov 24, 2021)

markba633csi said:


> Question: what's the story with the Dorian tool coolant control panel? Was that an aftermarket item?
> It looks original to the lathe
> -Mark


Hi Mark, the coolant control panel is factory, but I think the Dorian sticker must be from the prior owner. I'll have to ask him next time we talk. He bought the lathe new, so anything on it is either from the factory, or by him.


----------



## Nogoingback (Nov 24, 2021)

akjeff said:


> They are indeed. But man they are bullet proof, keep ice/food for a very long time, cheaper than a Yeti, and actually made in the good old USA!


Um, you live in Alaska.  Why would you need a cooler?


----------



## Beckerkumm (Nov 24, 2021)

That lathe deserves to have a light shined on it.  I swapped fluorescents to LED and added a few lights in my building and it is a game changer.  Now doing it in the garage.  Like having new eyes.  Dave


----------



## akjeff (Nov 24, 2021)

Nogoingback said:


> Um, you live in Alaska.  Why would you need a cooler?


Only needed a few months a year!


----------



## Nogoingback (Nov 24, 2021)

Oh, I forgot.  Global warming...


----------

